# Eating before Workout info..?



## Arnie (Jan 15, 2006)

Hey All.

Just wanted to ask a simple question .. well the deal is ive started my afternoon shifts again at work so i'll be starting my workouts early this time at around 11am . so is it ok to eat breakfast then go straight to the gym.. my breakfast is pretty much 4 eggs maybe crieal, protein shake with milk and creatine.. is this ok.. my breakfast is between 10-10:30 then head to the gym.. just trying to get maximal results..  Thanx in Advanced


----------



## Blackbird (Jan 15, 2006)

I usually carb load before a workout.  There are many theories concerning this but I don't eat alot of protein before a workout because I don't want to waste it as energy while I'm working out.


----------



## Arnie (Jan 15, 2006)

True.. well if i have a can of baked beans as well that has plenty of gud carbs and fibre would this be ok before workout..


----------



## wolfyEVH (Jan 15, 2006)

Arnie said:
			
		

> True.. well if i have a can of baked beans as well that has plenty of gud carbs and fibre would this be ok before workout..



i'd feel sorry for the guy spotting you on squats


----------



## Macstanton (Jan 15, 2006)

Arnie said:
			
		

> Hey All.
> 
> Just wanted to ask a simple question .. well the deal is ive started my afternoon shifts again at work so i'll be starting my workouts early this time at around 11am . so is it ok to eat breakfast then go straight to the gym.. my breakfast is pretty much 4 eggs maybe crieal, protein shake with milk and creatine.. is this ok.. my breakfast is between 10-10:30 then head to the gym.. just trying to get maximal results..  Thanx in Advanced



Do you drink a shake after you workout or do you go straright to work?  Your muscles need the protein directly after a workout.  Save your shake and just eat a bagel with some peanut butter and a huge class of milk for breakfast.


----------



## Arnie (Jan 15, 2006)

yes i have a shake after my workout and my creatine i have work later in the afternoon ...


----------



## MR .T (Jan 16, 2006)

I always workout after breakfast, about 1hr after. It works better for me than eating immediately before. I feel I get more out of my workouts early in the day.


----------



## Arnie (Jan 17, 2006)

Yeh Yesterday i felt great .. stronger or something in da morning    going well .. well im off to da gym laterz thanks again .!


----------

